# Helmet Cam: North Bay Downhills!



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm starting sort of a online show series featuring some of my favorite North Bay downhills! Today we conquered "Blowin' Trees" and of course, its all on tape.

http://www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/NBDH1.mov

Right Click to Download
(26 MB, Quicktime Format)

Blowin' Trees is a short, but fun downhill. The top features tons of ruts and places to lose it (The video doesn't show it really well). You can gather a lot of speed and ride the windy trail. The middle has a sweet technical part filled with lots of ruts and roots and loose gravel, all woven tightly with bushes and trees. The last part (Where the name comes from) features a high speed singletrack with somewhat short trees just blowing right by your head.

Overall its a super fun Downhill. Very short, but very fun.

Next Episode: SOLSTICE! Stay Tuned...


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Hey guys, I'm starting sort of a online show series featuring some of my favorite North Bay downhills! Today we conquered "Blowin' Trees" and of course, its all on tape.
> 
> http://www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/NBDH1.mov
> 
> ...


looks like so much fun, where is this?


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> looks like so much fun, where is this?


Backside of China Camp (The Backside is so much better than the frontside!)


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Backside of China Camp (The Backside is so much better than the frontside!)


awesome


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Hey guys, I'm starting sort of a online show series featuring some of my favorite North Bay downhills!


Awesome idea, hopefully I can get some ideas of more trails to ride in the Bay Area.

-Nate


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Hey guys, I'm starting sort of a online show series featuring some of my favorite North Bay downhills! Today we conquered "Blowin' Trees" and of course, its all on tape.
> 
> http://www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/NBDH1.mov
> 
> ...


You went the wrong way. At the split at the top of the trail right where that short uphill is you are supposed to go right. The best part about that trail is its shuttleable.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

bit windy eh?
sick trail


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice, whats the set up, camera and editing
my cvid will be up tomarrow


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Where about on the back side is that didnt recognize it


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

novato kid said:


> You went the wrong way. At the split at the top of the trail right where that short uphill is you are supposed to go right. The best part about that trail is its shuttleable.


Corkscrew got torn down.

This is near the middle of Sunny Oaks drive.


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

its slightly off sunny oaks drive.:thumbsup: 

i personally liked that trail kyle!

solstice is waaaaaay sicker though.


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

Doesnt look very technical...my local XC trail is 5X harder than that....looks fast and fun tho, with a few high speed hits:thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

JHelix XC said:


> Doesnt look very technical...my local XC trail is 5X harder than that....looks fast and fun tho, with a few high speed hits:thumbsup:


Dude its Marin...Marin isn't technical. (Except for one part on Solstice)


----------



## NovakanX (Jul 27, 2006)

I would have no idea...im all the way down in GA


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

very cool....tell "skateboard dave" to keep his feet on the pedals and quite stroking for air


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

not bad, cant wait to see the one of solstice


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ebfreerider510 said:


> not bad, cant wait to see the one of solstice


Maybe we can get rap to shuttle us up


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

we hit solstice today...kyle should have the video up soon.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TLdIRT said:


> we hit solstice today...kyle should have the video up soon.


He's probibly sleeping, catching a rapt rest


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

so dogon, who are you? you seem to know kyle...im zephyr.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> He's probibly sleeping, catching a rapt rest


Video will be up possibly Sunday night...or Monday morning. I took a look at the footage and its definitley sick..

The whole thing lasts like 15 minutes!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice video, def. dig those trails back there. Looking foward to the sun footage, have not been on that trail in a bit. Going to get some video of some other spots?

def. some sick other sick trails in the county!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

baycat said:


> Nice video, def. dig those trails back there. Looking foward to the sun footage, have not been on that trail in a bit. Going to get some video of some other spots?
> 
> def. some sick other sick trails in the county!


Yeah I'm gonna try and seek out Ridge sometime soon, maybe NIKE and this really killer trail we found in the headlands that isn't really much of a thrill...but the view is to die for.


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

yeah kyle in a few minutes im going up to nike w/ my uncle and were gonna hit what he calls "a really gnarly trail" ... im so sore from yesterday....


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

novato kid said:


> You went the wrong way. At the split at the top of the trail right where that short uphill is you are supposed to go right. The best part about that trail is its shuttleable.


you obviously dont know **** then...because the trail you are referring to got torn down about six months ago...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

TLdIRT said:


> so dogon, who are you? you seem to know kyle...im zephyr.


Im a mythalogical being, no i dont know Kyle personally just through the webs. He cant seem to show up for rides whenever us East Bay'rs ask. Like his video talents though, kids got skilz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Im a mythalogical being, no i dont know Kyle personally just through the webs. He cant seem to show up for rides whenever us East Bay'rs ask. Like his video talents though, kids got skilz. :thumbsup:


Go hit Solstice soon or somehting...maybe we can meet you there (Or Dominican)....but better make it soon, I move in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Post count 1908 :yikes:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Go hit Solstice soon or somehting...maybe we can meet you there (Or Dominican)....but better make it soon, I move in less than 2 weeks!


Where you moving to


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Where you moving to


San Jose


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> San Jose


Big change in area, there is some good riding around there i have heard. Check out the Versus crew there in Fremont & know the trails in the area. :thumbsup:


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

well hes not really moving, just for college ....


----------



## avalanche165 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice video looks like a good time. 

whats your setup? im running the oregon scientific action cam, atc1000 i think it is. have been trying all summer to get a decent mount but no luck so far. helmet mount just doesn't work out, too shaky, did you have it on the side of the helmet or directly on top? best for me so far was the handlebar mount. still shaky as hell but, don't know where else I could put it.


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

ha kyle holds it on with zipties!


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

avalanche165 said:


> nice video looks like a good time.
> 
> whats your setup? im running the oregon scientific action cam, atc1000 i think it is. have been trying all summer to get a decent mount but no luck so far. helmet mount just doesn't work out, too shaky, did you have it on the side of the helmet or directly on top? best for me so far was the handlebar mount. still shaky as hell but, don't know where else I could put it.


I put it off to the side of my visor and hold it on with about 3 Zip Ties...it tends to work fine.

The video will be up...hopefully soon...


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

kyle wanna hit hannah ranch soon?

went there yesterday, great filming spot...thersa north shore about 25 feet long to a 6-8 foot drop off the end!


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

pales in comparison to the super dog count!

hows the blitz?


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

baycat said:


> pales in comparison to the super dog count!
> 
> hows the blitz?


You were on a famous quake date. Blitz is doin fine, looking forward to CrankWorkz with them next year, agreed to split the drive time with Herb. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

SOLSTICE! :band:

www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/NBDH2.mov

Its close to 90MB so you may want to right click and save. It includes Zeph stacking...hard.

Oh yeah...we swear a bit...like anyone would.

About the trail: This is the ultimate Marin trail. Its super windy, you have no sense of direction, and its pretty technical in some areas. Its really super close and tight with trees and branches, as you will see. The vertical drop on it is close to 1,800 feet. Its a long trail (10 minutes if you're fast) and features just so much. My favorite part is the rocky technical section with the drop.

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

That is sutch a sweet trail. That one, Oat Hill & Downieville 3 awsome trails. Great video as always, doin a little huffin & puffin there ayy, i usually stop a few times on the way down. :thumbsup::thumbsup::cornut::cornut:


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

What the hell is with that kid and his foot pushing?! Did he grow up with those permanent arm crutches because he had Polio or something? Does he spend the weekend on my street corner in a wheelchair with only one leg (the other tucked under) out so he can push himself around collecting free change at the redlight?

STOP IT KID STOP PUSHING WITH YOUR FOOT!! THE BABY JESUS IS CRYING!!! FEET UP!!




...and breath.  Cool vid.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

looks like ya sped it up mate.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Hot Butter Topping said:


> What the hell is with that kid and his foot pushing?! Did he grow up with those permanent arm crutches because he had Polio or something? Does he spend the weekend on my street corner in a wheelchair with only one leg (the other tucked under) out so he can push himself around collecting free change at the redlight?
> 
> STOP IT KID STOP PUSHING WITH YOUR FOOT!! THE BABY JESUS IS CRYING!!! FEET UP!!
> 
> ...and breath.  Cool vid.


Zephyr (The rider in front of me in the video) is quite the spaz child.


----------



## TLdIRT (Mar 16, 2006)

YOU KNOW WHAT? i was gonna fall over...so...stop!:madmax:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

TLdIRT said:


> YOU KNOW WHAT? i was gonna fall over...so...stop!:madmax:


Yeah sure dude...skateboard dave.


----------



## mrv9292 (May 19, 2006)

that looks awesome. I hope I can make it up there next weekend and hit these trails if I can find them.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

mrv9292 said:


> that looks awesome. I hope I can make it up there next weekend and hit these trails if I can find them.


Dville this weekend bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Kicking the series back up, coming up this month (June) are the following North Bay (and Nor Cal) Downhills!

- Solstice Version 2.0 (Guest Rider)
- NIKE Front Side
- Big Rock (George Lucas Version)
- Tenderfoot
- Big Rock (Pony Version)

And if you're lucky:
- Downieville Downhill Race Course
- Northstar (Expect that one late July)

All my videos are going to be put on YouTube, unless I can figure out how to do FTP on my Mac.

Stay tuned!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Raptordude said:


> Kicking the series back up, coming up this month (June) are the following North Bay (and Nor Cal) Downhills!
> 
> - Solstice Version 2.0 (Guest Rider)
> - NIKE Front Side
> ...


 UOUGHG maybe something a little more difficult around DOMINICAN??? :madman:


----------



## ledzepp4life (Jan 27, 2005)

where are the trails around dominican


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

ledzepp4life said:


> where are the trails around dominican


Well the 1 am am referring starts that side and goes over into China Camp side. Thats all I know!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Well the 1 am am referring starts that side and goes over into China Camp side. Thats all I know!


Hitler 

Ho Chi 

Shore Line


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Hitler
> 
> Ho Chi
> 
> Shore Line


Yeah I need to scout out Hitler...Dogon, gimmie a Date Late June you can head up here and I'll be rolling cinematographer.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Yeah I need to scout out Hitler...Dogon, gimmie a Date Late June you can head up here and I'll be rolling cinematographer.


You tell me, i have been rolling there every Sat so far. :cornut:
This Sat im taking out a new rider & a Graduation after otherwise i ride by the day. :drumroll:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You tell me, i have been rolling there every Sat so far. :cornut:
> This Sat im taking out a new rider & a Graduation after otherwise i ride by the day. :drumroll:


I'm going to Portland this Saturday, we're riding Downieville Thursday and got one space left in the car! (Provided you pay for some gas....)


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> I'm going to Portland this Saturday, we're riding Downieville Thursday and got one space left in the car! (Provided you pay for some gas....)


Gotz ta work but do apricate the offer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Gotz ta work but do apricate the offer. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Appreciate the offer? We're trying to get a 3rd person to split the gas bill 3 ways....


----------



## Dwdrums00 (Jul 8, 2006)

Raptordude, which helmet cam are you using?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> Appreciate the offer? We're trying to get a 3rd person to split the gas bill 3 ways....


:ciappa:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Ekers shouldnt :ciappa: when your talkin 3 some. :yikes:


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Nice! Any chance of doing a South Bay Series, sequel? My trucks finally fixed, let me know when your in the area one afternoon, and I'll show ya some of the newest gnar-gnar stuff.


----------



## Kevin G (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice. I like to hit China from the front and the back. Usually head on Shoreline and then walk up Miwok FR and hit Oak Ridge and then a nice DH by Peacock Gap (watch out for the oversized jack rabbits):

















And then down Shoreline from there (after walking back up to top of hill). This route has minimal uphill (other than the steep elevator 10 minute walk up Miwok) and good swooshy light downhilly bits.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Dwdrums00 said:


> Raptordude, which helmet cam are you using?


I use the HoytTech HC-Pro www.hoyttech.com

As for a Southern Bay series, maybe during the Fall or Spring. However, I don't know of any good stuff down in the South Bay.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Hitler
> 
> Ho Chi
> 
> Shore Line


No but when we get up there I will shoot and the fast boys can ride. Will post pics if we make it up that way!!!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Raptordude said:


> As for a Southern Bay series, maybe during the Fall or Spring. However, I don't know of any good stuff down in the South Bay.


You would have to take your bike to school. :idea:


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You would have to take your bike to school. :idea:


I got my own room next year so I am bringing my bike and bike stuff with me.

Solstice Version 2 being posted hopefully soon.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

*Solstice Version 2!*

Download Link: http://www.rfs.thrillnetwork.net/Solstice Version 2.mov
Size: 52MB

Guest Rider: Cody (leddzepp4life)

Please let me know about quality, this was my first time using iMovie so I got to adjust and alter how the final product comes out, lemme know.

But yeah, Cody ripped it what can I say, and also cut some corners....

Enjoy!

Next Up: TENDERFOOT :band:


----------



## desmo13 (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Raptor, next time we go out, want me to bring my mini-dv cam? I would really like to get in on some filming with you. Hey, one could always use another camera angle. Plus, I think I can aim it better than my helmet cam that last time we rode


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

desmo13 said:


> Hey Raptor, next time we go out, want me to bring my mini-dv cam? I would really like to get in on some filming with you. Hey, one could always use another camera angle. Plus, I think I can aim it better than my helmet cam that last time we rode


Yeah dude bring anything you want, I usually don't ride with my cam but its all good if you wanna bring it along.


----------

